# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Επανασύνδεση πριν το διαζύγιο

## gilm

Γεία σας θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας , Κοντολογοίς.
13 χρόνια μαζί συζούσαμε και τα 3 τελευταία παντρεμένοι ,τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες ειμαστε σε διασταση 
και περιμενω να μου πει για να παρουμε διαζυγιο, εχει φυγει απο το σπιτι εχει νοικιαση σπιτι αλλου δεν ξερω καν που μενει δεν εχει πει ουτε σε κοινους γνωστους.
τον τελευταιο χρονο η σχεση μας περνουσε κριση χωρις να το καταλαβω εγω ,το λαθος ειναι δικο μου 100% η ρουτίνα 
και η συνηθεία χτύπησαν την πορτά και το θύμα ήμουν εγώ, 
αφέθηκα, κοιμήθηκα, ξέχασα να ζω με τον άνθρωπο μου, να διασκεδάζω μαζί του, να τον ποθώ, να είμαι ο άνθρωπος που γνώρισε, 
που ένα βλέμμα την έστελνε στα ουράνια, και απλά ζούσα μια ζωή παντρεμένου που σημασία είχε η δουλειά και το ευ ζην.
εκανα το λαθος να μην προχωρησω την σχεση με ενα παιδι που ηθελε αυτη το αποζητούσε σε σημείο να απελπιζέται, 
και να αισθάνεται ότι για μένα τελειώνει,εγώ σε άρνηση χωρίς να βλέπω πως αισθάνεται, θεωρούσα τα πράγματα δεδομένα και ότι η αγάπη μετράει και 
άφηνα την καταστάση να διαιωνίζεται, χωρίς να βλέπω τις ανάγκες της να είμαι εκεί γι' αυτή, 
(τονίζω ότι δεν ήταν υπερβολική και είχε το δίκιο με το μέρος της) ειχα εφυσηχαστη αν και μου χτυπουσε το καμπανακι 
δυστηχως τις τελευταιες μερες πριν φυγει απο το σπιτι που μεναμε ημασταν σαν δυο καλοι φιλοι 
δεν ηθελε να την ακουμπαω μου μιλουσε τυπικα με φωναζε με το μικρο μου ονομα μεχρι που μου ανακοινωσε οτι βρηκε σπιτι 
για να φυγει, φευγοντας απο το σπιτι πηρε πραγματα που ηταν δικα της ,δεν πηρε φωτογραφιες μας τιποτα απο τα πραγματα απο τον γαμο μας
ουτε την βερα της καρτες απο την σχεση μας οτιδηποτε θα της θυμιζε εμενα.
τελευταια συναντηση ηταν πριν εναμιση μηνα που πηρε τα πραγματα της,και ενα τυπικο μην.
οταν καταλαβα τα λαθη μου ηταν αργα ,προσπαθησα να τις εξηγησω οτι τα καταλαβα πραγματικα και ηθελα μια ευκαιρια να τα διορθωσω ,
δεν ηθελα να χαλασουμε τον γαμο μας τα συναισθηματα μου δε εχουν αλλαξει
την αγαπω και ειμαι ερωτευμενος μαζι της... η απαντηση της ηταν οτι δεχεται οτι τα εχω καταλαβει αλλα τωρα δεν μου εχει εμπιστοσυνη 
και οτι δεν με αγαπαει πια αλλα νοιαζεται για μενα ομως κτλ και οτι θελει να μεινει μονη της να βρει τον εαυτο της και να δει αν θα της λειψω 
και δεν με αφηνει για καποιον αλλο.
εχω κανει την αυτοκριτικη μου εχω καταλαβει τα λαθη μου την αγαπω πραγματικα ειμαι ερωτευμενος κανω πολλες σκεψεις,μου λειπει πολυ δεν μπορω να σκεφτω την ζωη μου χωρις την γυναικα ειμαι στα ορια τις καταθλιψης
θα ηθελα να κανω μια προσπαθεια επανασυνδεσης ,μια ευκαιρια ,νεα της μαθαινω απο καποιους γνωστους κοινους λεγοντας οτι ειναι μια χαρα και ρωταει απλα τι κανω...
θελω να την επαναπροσεγγισω να δει οτι εχω καταλαβει τα λαθη μου και ειμαι διατεθημενος να αλλαξω αρκει να μου δωσει μια ευκαιρια ,
αλλα δεν ξερω τι συναισθηματα της αυτον τον καιρο για μενα δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη στιγμη για να την προσεγγισω παλι δεν μου αφησε 
καποιο πορτακι, δεν ξερω αν ειναι και πότε το σωστο timing , η χρειαζεται χρονο ακομα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να στειλω μην. πως να την προσεγγισω 
εστω και φιλικα σε πρωτη φαση φοβαμαι οτι θα κανω λαθος... και απο την αλλη ξερω 
οτι αν μου ζητηση διαζυγιο τελειωνουν ολα οριστικα ..δεν ξερω πνιγομαι στις
σκεψεις μου δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειριστο ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα δεν ξερω αν και ποτε να κανω το πρωτο βημα για να την προσεγγισω αν χρειαζεται και αλλος χρονος ...
την αγαπαω ειλικρινα... 

ευχαριστω

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
νομιζω τα ειπες μονος σου, και παραδεχεσαι και γνωριζεις που εσφαλες.
περασε πολυς κρισιμος χρονος οπου ισως μπορουσες να κανεις καποιες κινησεις.
εφοσον , λογω λαθων η και οχι, εχουν φτασει εδω πλεον τα πραγματα και εχει παρει τετοιες αποφασεις και μαλιστα σηκωθηκε κι εφυγε και μαλιστα ζητησε η ιδια χρονο να δει τι της γινεται (δεν ειναι κατι που συμπερανες μονος σου, στο ειπε ξεκαθαρα), δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιθωριο να κανεις κατι εσυ.
μαλλον εκεινη πρεπει να εχει τον πρωτο λογο αν αλλαξει κατι.

λαβε ακομα υποψη σου, οτι ΑΝ υπαρχει καποια σχεση σ την ζωη της, δεν σημαινει οτι σε αφησε για τον αλλον, πιθανοτατα να σημαινει οτι στραφηκε στον αλλο επειδη οι δυο σας βρεθηκατε σε αδιεξοδο. οποτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να υπαρχει αλλος, αλλα δεν σε αφησε για εκεινον.
γνωμη μου, δεν ξερω κιολας..
εσυ ειχες ποτε εξωσυζυγικες επαφες ολα αυτα τα χρονια? ασχετως που την αγαπουσες και ησουν ερωτευμενος, οπως λες.

σε τι ηλικιες ειστε τωρα, αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## gilm

> καλημερα.
> νομιζω τα ειπες μονος σου, και παραδεχεσαι και γνωριζεις που εσφαλες.
> περασε πολυς κρισιμος χρονος οπου ισως μπορουσες να κανεις καποιες κινησεις.
> εφοσον , λογω λαθων η και οχι, εχουν φτασει εδω πλεον τα πραγματα και εχει παρει τετοιες αποφασεις και μαλιστα σηκωθηκε κι εφυγε και μαλιστα ζητησε η ιδια χρονο να δει τι της γινεται (δεν ειναι κατι που συμπερανες μονος σου, στο ειπε ξεκαθαρα), δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιθωριο να κανεις κατι εσυ.
> μαλλον εκεινη πρεπει να εχει τον πρωτο λογο αν αλλαξει κατι.
> 
> λαβε ακομα υποψη σου, οτι ΑΝ υπαρχει καποια σχεση σ την ζωη της, δεν σημαινει οτι σε αφησε για τον αλλον, πιθανοτατα να σημαινει οτι στραφηκε στον αλλο επειδη οι δυο σας βρεθηκατε σε αδιεξοδο. οποτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να υπαρχει αλλος, αλλα δεν σε αφησε για εκεινον.
> γνωμη μου, δεν ξερω κιολας..
> εσυ ειχες ποτε εξωσυζυγικες επαφες ολα αυτα τα χρονια? ασχετως που την αγαπουσες και ησουν ερωτευμενος, οπως λες.
> ...


οπως ειπα παραπανω πως να την προσεγγισω παλι;και πως; , τα λαθη ηταν δικα μου 100% για πιο λογο να κανει αυτη το πρωτο βημα ; δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλος δεν βαζω το χερι μου στην φωτια η ηλικια η δικια 42 και την κοπελας 35
ΔΕΝ υπηρχαν θεματα εξωσυζυκικης σχεσης ουτε θεματα ξυλοδαρμου

----------


## Remedy

> οπως ειπα παραπανω πως να την προσεγγισω παλι;και πως; , τα λαθη ηταν δικα μου 100% για πιο λογο να κανει αυτη το πρωτο βημα ; δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλος δεν βαζω το χερι μου στην φωτια η ηλικια η δικια 42 και την κοπελας 35
> ΔΕΝ υπηρχαν θεματα εξωσυζυκικης σχεσης ουτε θεματα ξυλοδαρμου


σου ειπα, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν σου αφησε περιθωριο να κανεις καποιο βημα, αφου σου ζητησε χρονο να μεινει μονη της.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εσυ δεν θα κανεις οτι θελεις. δικαιωμα σου να προσπαθησεις.
εγω λεω, οτι δεν θελει κατι τετοιο με αυτα που διαβασα.

----------


## gilm

> σου ειπα, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν σου αφησε περιθωριο να κανεις καποιο βημα, αφου σου ζητησε χρονο να μεινει μονη της.
> αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εσυ δεν θα κανεις οτι θελεις. δικαιωμα σου να προσπαθησεις.
> εγω λεω, οτι δεν θελει κατι τετοιο με αυτα που διαβασα.


της τελευταιες μερεσ που ηταν να φυγει μου ειπε οτι καποια στιγμη θα μου πει που μενει και γενικοτητες θα τα πουμε καποια στιγμη ... δεν ξερω πχ να στειλω μην. φοβαμαι οτι θα τα κανω χειροτερα δεν μου εχει αφησει πορτακι για προσεγγιση δεν ξερω τι να κανω ...

παραπανω μου ειπες "περασε πολυς κρισιμος χρονος οπου ισως μπορουσες να κανεις καποιες κινησεις" τι κινησεις επρεπε να κανω ;

----------


## Remedy

> της τελευταιες μερεσ που ηταν να φυγει μου ειπε οτι καποια στιγμη θα μου πει που μενει και γενικοτητες θα τα πουμε καποια στιγμη ... δεν ξερω πχ να στειλω μην. φοβαμαι οτι θα τα κανω χειροτερα δεν μου εχει αφησει πορτακι για προσεγγιση δεν ξερω τι να κανω ...
> 
> παραπανω *μου ειπες "περασε πολυς κρισιμος χρονος οπου ισως μπορουσες να κανεις καποιες κινησεις" τι κινησεις επρεπε να κανω ;*


να την πλησιασεις να μιλησετε, πριν παρει οριστικες αποφασεις.
να της πεις οτι αναγνωριζεις το μερος που σου αναλογει για το που εχετε φτασει και οτι θες να επανορθωσεις. 
τετοια πραγματα σκεφτομουν για το "κρισιμο διαστημα" που περασε πριν φυγει.

----------


## Xfactor

φιλε σορυ που θα στο πω αλλα μαλλον βγαινει και με αλλον και θελει να δει αν θα συνεχισει σε μια νεα αρχη η μαζι σου..δωσε της χρονο και κανε ευγενικες κινησεις μην εισαι πιεστικος και φορτικος......στειλε της λουλούδια με ένα συγνωμη και θα σ δωσω το χρονο και ελπιζω να εισαι καλα....κατσε και εσυ λιγο μονος να δεις...σκοπος είναι να την θες πισω επειδή την "θες" και όχι επειδή ειχες βολευτει...ο χρονος θα δειξει..αλλα μην την πιεζεις γτ θα ξενερωνει περισσοτερο

----------


## Natalia_sups

> φιλε σορυ που θα στο πω αλλα μαλλον βγαινει και με αλλον και θελει να δει αν θα συνεχισει σε μια νεα αρχη η μαζι σου..δωσε της χρονο και κανε ευγενικες κινησεις μην εισαι πιεστικος και φορτικος......στειλε της λουλούδια με ένα συγνωμη και θα σ δωσω το χρονο και ελπιζω να εισαι καλα....κατσε και εσυ λιγο μονος να δεις...σκοπος είναι να την θες πισω επειδή την "θες" και όχι επειδή ειχες βολευτει...ο χρονος θα δειξει..αλλα μην την πιεζεις γτ θα ξενερωνει περισσοτερο


Αυτο με τον "κρισιμο χρονο" εκει με παραπεμπει κι εμενα δυστυχως...και συμφωνω και στα υπολοιπα.

----------


## mila

Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει βρει κάποιον άλλον, όπως γράφουν κάποια μέλη πιο πάνω. Επειδή ηλικιακά είμαι κοντά με τη γυναίκα σου, και είμαι πολλά χρόνια με τον ίδιο σύντροφο, μπορώ να καταλάβω τι την οδήγησε σε αυτή την απόφαση. Εμείς οι γυναίκες, κάπου μετά τα 30, παθαίνουμε μια κρίση του τύπου "εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάνα;"... Το βιολογικό μας ρολόι χτυπάει, διότι ξέρουμε ότι, σε αντίθεση με εσάς τους άντρες, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιδιά σε όποια ηλικία θέλουμε.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα θετικά: δεν έχει υποβάλλει ακόμη αίτηση για διαζύγιο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όντως θέλει χρόνο η ίδια, αλλά ίσως θέλει να δώσει χρόνο και σε εσένα. Επομένως εκμεταλλεύσου αυτόν τον χρόνο, και δείξε της ότι θέλεις να αλλάξεις αυτά τα πράγματα που την ενοχλούσαν ή της έλειπαν. Ξεκίνα με το να της στείλεις λουλούδια στη δουλειά. Αν σου γράψει μήνυμα, του τύπου "ευχαριστώ", πρότεινε της να βγείτε κάπου για φαγητό. Προσπάθησε να βρεθείτε κάπου έξω, σε ουδέτερο περιβάλλον, και συζητήστε.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, *αν δεν θες να αλλάξεις, να κάνεις παιδιά*, κτλ., άσε την κοπέλα ήσυχη καλύτερα. Αν δεν μπορείς να καλύψεις τις ανάγκες της, μην γίνεσαι εγωιστής και για το καλό της άφησε την να βρει κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται εξίσου με αυτήν να κάνει οικογένεια.

----------


## nikos2

στατιστικα παντα, η γυναικα εχει βρει εναν γκομενο και συζει μαζι του.
καμμια γυναικα δεν φευγει απο τον αντρα και το σπιτι τις εαν πρωτα δεν βρει εναν αλλο. 
εξαιρεση αποτελει η περιπτωση βιας που οπως ειπες δεν εχει συμβει.

----------


## mila

> στατιστικα παντα, η γυναικα εχει βρει εναν γκομενο και συζει μαζι του.
> καμμια γυναικα δεν φευγει απο τον αντρα και το σπιτι τις εαν πρωτα δεν βρει εναν αλλο. 
> εξαιρεση αποτελει η περιπτωση βιας που οπως ειπες δεν εχει συμβει.


Γίνατε όλοι σας ειδικοί στις γυναίκες! Ιδέα δεν έχετε τις περισσότερες φορές!

Προσωπικά όχι άλλο σπίτι βρήκα, αλλά χώρα άλλαξα (που σημαίνει ότι βρήκα άλλη δουλειά, σπίτι, κτλ.) χωρίς να έχω βρει άλλον άντρα. Όταν είδα ότι ο καλός μου με ακολούθησε στη μετανάστευση και είχε διάθεση για μια νέα αρχή, τότε πείστηκα ότι όντως θέλει να αλλάξει.

----------


## giorgos35

Για το αν έχει άλλον ή όχι είναι 50-50.
Δεν συμφωνώ στο να της δώσεις κι άλλο χρόνο θα είναι εναντίον σου διότι το έκανες ήδη με την αδιαφορία σου τόσο καιρό.ειμαι της γνώμης όπως είπαν κι άλλα μέλη να της στείλεις Λουλούδια και να της ζητήσεις συγγνώμη.αν ενδιαφέρεστε ακόμα θα ανταποκριθεί.αν όχι πάλι θα στο δείξει.
Με προβληματίζει όμως που σε είπε ότι δεν σε αγαπάει πια..αυτό δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες επανασύνδεσης..
Αν υπάρχει άλλος ότι και να κάνεις δεν θα γυρίσει θα είναι καμένο χαρτί και αυτό το λέω διότι δεν άφησε κάποια Διεύθυνση για το που θα μένει...μετά από δεκατρία χρόνια οκ με το δίκιο σου αποφασίζεις να φύγεις κι δεν αφήνεις διεύθυνση??
Αν πάλι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος μπορεί πολύ σοβαρά να σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο επανασύνδεσης.αλλα πάλι να αποφασίσει και να πει το όχι..
Όπως κι ν έχει αν σε περίπτωση γυρίσει πρόσεξε να εισαι από δω και πέρα εντάξει διότι όπως λες είχε δίκιο η γυναίκα να φύγει άρα μην επαναλαβεις τα λάθοι του παρελθόντος.αν φυσικά θέλεις και τη δική της ευτυχία και δεν νομίζετε μόνο για τη πάρτι σου όπως είπε και πιο πάνω ένα μέλος άλλιος άσε τη γυναίκα στην ησυχία της κι να βρει κάποιον που θ ταιριαζει.
Αν πάλι δεν γυρίσει πρόσεξε στην επόμενη ν μην κάνεις τα ίδια...απτά λάθοι μας μαθαίνουμε

----------


## giorgos35

> Γίνατε όλοι σας ειδικοί στις γυναίκες! Ιδέα δεν έχετε τις περισσότερες φορές!
> 
> *Προσωπικά όχι άλλο σπίτι βρήκα, αλλά χώρα άλλαξα* (που σημαίνει ότι βρήκα άλλη δουλειά, σπίτι, κτλ.) χωρίς να έχω βρει άλλον άντρα. Όταν είδα ότι ο καλός μου με ακολούθησε στη μετανάστευση και είχε διάθεση για μια νέα αρχή, τότε πείστηκα ότι όντως θέλει να αλλάξει.


Και δεν άφησες καμία διευθυνση??η δεν φροντίσες να το μάθει?

----------


## gilm

> να την πλησιασεις να μιλησετε, πριν παρει οριστικες αποφασεις.
> να της πεις οτι αναγνωριζεις το μερος που σου αναλογει για το που εχετε φτασει και οτι θες να επανορθωσεις. 
> τετοια πραγματα σκεφτομουν για το "κρισιμο διαστημα" που περασε πριν φυγει.


μιλησαμε δυο τρεις μερες πριν φυγει απο το σπιτι της μιλησα και μου ειπε οτι τα εχω καταλαβει τα λαθη μου υστερα απο καιρο ,τις ειπα οτι δεν διορθονονται σε μια μερα τις ζητησα μια ευκαιρια τουλαχιστον τελευταια και η απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν με εμπιστευεται

----------


## Remedy

> μιλησαμε δυο τρεις μερες πριν φυγει απο το σπιτι της μιλησα και μου ειπε οτι τα εχω καταλαβει τα λαθη μου υστερα απο καιρο ,τις ειπα οτι δεν διορθονονται σε μια μερα τις ζητησα μια ευκαιρια τουλαχιστον τελευταια και η απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν με εμπιστευεται


μαλλον ηταν αργα βρε γκλιμ.
καλα εκανες και προσπαθησες, αλλα ηταν αργα.
δεν μπορει να αποφασισε 3 μερες πριν φυγει οτι θα φυγει. το επεξεργαζοταν καιρο. οταν της το ειπες ηταν αποφασισμενη ηδη.
δεν χανεις τπτ να ξαναπροσπαθησεις οπως λενε καποια μελη απο πανω. στειλε της ενα δωρο, η λουλουδια κι αν δεν εξαφανσιτει ζητα της να βρεθειτε αν θελει.
απλα μην γινεις φορτικος αν σε απορριψει.

για το θεμα του παιδιου, εχεις αλλαξει γνωμη?

----------


## gilm

> φιλε σορυ που θα στο πω αλλα μαλλον βγαινει και με αλλον και θελει να δει αν θα συνεχισει σε μια νεα αρχη η μαζι σου..δωσε της χρονο και κανε ευγενικες κινησεις μην εισαι πιεστικος και φορτικος......στειλε της λουλούδια με ένα συγνωμη και θα σ δωσω το χρονο και ελπιζω να εισαι καλα....κατσε και εσυ λιγο μονος να δεις...σκοπος είναι να την θες πισω επειδή την "θες" και όχι επειδή ειχες βολευτει...ο χρονος θα δειξει..αλλα μην την πιεζεις γτ θα ξενερωνει περισσοτερο


πιεστικος δεν εχω γινει ουτε φορτικος επρεπε να σεβαστω την αποφαση να φυγει οσο και να με πονουσε, λουλουδια δεν μπορω να στειλω δεν ξερω ουτε , την διευθυνση σπιτιου δυστυχως 
τα λαθη μου τα εχω καταλαβει και προτιστως θελω και εγω χρονο να τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου αλλα την αγαπαω και δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ζωη μου χωρις αυτην ,τα λαθη μου τα εχω στο πινακακι του μυαλου μου μην ξαναγινουν θελω να τις προσφερω οσα δεν προσφερα ειμαι συνειδητοποιημένος αρκετα εστω και αργα

----------


## Remedy

δεν δουλευει?

----------


## gilm

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει βρει κάποιον άλλον, όπως γράφουν κάποια μέλη πιο πάνω. Επειδή ηλικιακά είμαι κοντά με τη γυναίκα σου, και είμαι πολλά χρόνια με τον ίδιο σύντροφο, μπορώ να καταλάβω τι την οδήγησε σε αυτή την απόφαση. Εμείς οι γυναίκες, κάπου μετά τα 30, παθαίνουμε μια κρίση του τύπου "εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάνα;"... Το βιολογικό μας ρολόι χτυπάει, διότι ξέρουμε ότι, σε αντίθεση με εσάς τους άντρες, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιδιά σε όποια ηλικία θέλουμε.
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα θετικά: δεν έχει υποβάλλει ακόμη αίτηση για διαζύγιο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όντως θέλει χρόνο η ίδια, αλλά ίσως θέλει να δώσει χρόνο και σε εσένα. Επομένως εκμεταλλεύσου αυτόν τον χρόνο, και δείξε της ότι θέλεις να αλλάξεις αυτά τα πράγματα που την ενοχλούσαν ή της έλειπαν. Ξεκίνα με το να της στείλεις λουλούδια στη δουλειά. Αν σου γράψει μήνυμα, του τύπου "ευχαριστώ", πρότεινε της να βγείτε κάπου για φαγητό. Προσπάθησε να βρεθείτε κάπου έξω, σε ουδέτερο περιβάλλον, και συζητήστε.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, *αν δεν θες να αλλάξεις, να κάνεις παιδιά*, κτλ., άσε την κοπέλα ήσυχη καλύτερα. Αν δεν μπορείς να καλύψεις τις ανάγκες της, μην γίνεσαι εγωιστής και για το καλό της άφησε την να βρει κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται εξίσου με αυτήν να κάνει οικογένεια.


συμφωνω με το βιολογικο ρολοι κλπ. που λες , για διαζυγιο δεν εχει κανει αιτηση θελει χρονο οπως και εγω τα εχω καταλαβει και θελω και μπορω και ειμαι διατεθημενος να τα αλλαξω πρωτα για τον εαυτο μου και παραλληλα για την συζυγο (πρωην ελπιζω οχι ) αρκει μια ευκαιρια να δει οτι αλλαξα και αυτη τη φορα οχι λογια μονο πραξεις και ειναι ισως πρωτη φορα τα εννοω στην 12χρονη σχεση μας ,
και εννοειται οτι θελω να αλλαξω να την διεκδικησω παλι να κανουμε παιδι να φτιαξουμε την ζωη μας σε σωστες βασεις τουλαχιστον απο την μερια μου ειμαι διατεθημενος για τα παντα ... το θεμα ειναι οπως ανεφερα παραπονω δεν μου εχει δωσει καποιο σημαδι να κανω καποια κινηση η να πει σε καποιο φιλο κατι..φοβαμαι οτι θα βρω τοιχο δεν ξερω ειμαι χαμενος λιγο σε αυτο
να σε ρωτησω κατι ποτε επρεπε κατα την γνωμη σου να κανω καποια κινηση προσεγγισης απο τηνν στιγμη που εφυγε απο το σπιτι δηλ μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες πχ η να περασει καποιος χρονος περισσοτερος ;

----------


## gilm

> δεν δουλευει?


δουλευει , αλλα η φυση τις δουλειας τετοια που μπορει να μην τα παρει τα λουλουδια

----------


## Remedy

ειναι πολυ κρισιμο το αν εχει η οχι καποια αλλη γνωριμια.
αν δεν εχει, εχεις ελπιδες, αν εχει, πρεπει να βγει εκεινος σκαρτος, πριν στραφει παλι σε σενα (και αν στραφει).

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Η γνώμη μου είναι. πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση να σκεφτείς καλά το θέμα παιδί (ή παιδιά).
Αν εσύ δεν θέλεις ή δεν είσαι έτοιμος (έστω αυτή την στιγμή) τότε τα πράγματα θα περιπλακούν και θα σοβαρέψουν στις επερχόμενες δυσκολίες της σχέσης μαζί με παιδιά.
Και τα παιδιά πρέπει να έρχονται στον κόσμο από γονείς που τα θέλουν και που αγαπιούνται μεταξύ τους.
Θέλω να πω, το θέμα αυτό μην το αντιμετωπίζεις ως "χατήρι" ή προσφορά στην σύντροφό σου. Διότι θα χρειαστεί την απεριόριστη και ολόψυχη δική σου συμμετοχή, για πάντα, όσο ζεις και υπάρχεις.

----------


## Remedy

> δουλευει , αλλα η φυση τις δουλειας τετοια που μπορει να μην τα παρει τα λουλουδια


ε, στειλε κουριερ. αυτο ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## gilm

> Γίνατε όλοι σας ειδικοί στις γυναίκες! Ιδέα δεν έχετε τις περισσότερες φορές!
> 
> Προσωπικά όχι άλλο σπίτι βρήκα, αλλά χώρα άλλαξα (που σημαίνει ότι βρήκα άλλη δουλειά, σπίτι, κτλ.) χωρίς να έχω βρει άλλον άντρα. Όταν είδα ότι ο καλός μου με ακολούθησε στη μετανάστευση και είχε διάθεση για μια νέα αρχή, τότε πείστηκα ότι όντως θέλει να αλλάξει.


να σε ρωτησω το διαστημα που εισασταν χωρια αν ησασταν φυσικα ειχατε επαφες ,; τον εβλεπες να αλλαζει ; και αποτι καταλαβαινω ησουν στην διαδεικασια για μια νεα ευκαιρια αφου αλλαξε και τον αγαπουσες ...για μενα δεν ξερω τη συναισθηματα τρεφει περα θυμου μη εμπιστοσυνης κτλ. και τωρα οτι και να κανει ειναι καλυτερα απο οτι ειμασταν τον τελευταιο χρονο αρα δεν εχει μετρο συγκρισης καταλαβενεις τη εννοω

----------


## gilm

> ε, στειλε κουριερ. αυτο ειναι το προβλημα?


δεν ειναι το θεμα αυτο το εχω συζητηση και με φιλους δεν νομιζω να την συγκινηση αυτη την στιγμη και λογου χαρακτηρα της και θυμου απογοητευσης δηδ δεν θα τα διαγραψει ολα με ενα μπουκετο λουλουδια

----------


## gilm

> μαλλον ηταν αργα βρε γκλιμ.
> καλα εκανες και προσπαθησες, αλλα ηταν αργα.
> δεν μπορει να αποφασισε 3 μερες πριν φυγει οτι θα φυγει. το επεξεργαζοταν καιρο. οταν της το ειπες ηταν αποφασισμενη ηδη.
> δεν χανεις τπτ να ξαναπροσπαθησεις οπως λενε καποια μελη απο πανω. στειλε της ενα δωρο, η λουλουδια κι αν δεν εξαφανσιτει ζητα της να βρεθειτε αν θελει.
> απλα μην γινεις φορτικος αν σε απορριψει.
> 
> για το θεμα του παιδιου, εχεις αλλαξει γνωμη?


ναι το επεξεργαζοταν καιρο το ειπε και οταν εστειλα το πρωτο μην. φυσικα και εχω αλλαξει θεση δεν ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα παιδι προς θεου απλος σκεφτομουν πως θα ανταποκριθουμε στις αναγκες του παιδιου ημουν θολωμενος τελειως λαθος

----------


## gilm

[QUOTE=giorgos35;981169]Για το αν έχει άλλον ή όχι είναι 50-50.
Δεν συμφωνώ στο να της δώσεις κι άλλο χρόνο θα είναι εναντίον σου διότι το έκανες ήδη με την αδιαφορία σου τόσο καιρό.ειμαι της γνώμης όπως είπαν κι άλλα μέλη να της στείλεις Λουλούδια και να της ζητήσεις συγγνώμη.αν ενδιαφέρεστε ακόμα θα ανταποκριθεί.αν όχι πάλι θα στο δείξει.
Με προβληματίζει όμως που σε είπε ότι δεν σε αγαπάει πια..αυτό δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες επανασύνδεσης.. 
ετσι μου ειπε μου τις τελευταιες μερες τωρα σιγουρα αισθανοταν θυμο απογοητευση δεν ξερω 12χρονια και τελειωσε συναισθηματικα τοσο γρηγορα ;

Αν υπάρχει άλλος ότι και να κάνεις δεν θα γυρίσει θα είναι καμένο χαρτί και αυτό το λέω διότι δεν άφησε κάποια Διεύθυνση για το που θα μένει...μετά από δεκατρία χρόνια οκ με το δίκιο σου αποφασίζεις να φύγεις κι δεν αφήνεις διεύθυνση?? 
μου ειπε οτι μετα απο ενα χρονικο διαστημα οτι θα μου πει που μενει και δεν εχει προβλημα να τα πουμε δεν θελει να με λυπαται και οτι δεν με αφηνει για αλλον ,θελει να βρει τον εαυτο της να δει αν θα τις λειψω κτλ δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αλλος 
Αν πάλι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος μπορεί πολύ σοβαρά να σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο επανασύνδεσης.αλλα πάλι να αποφασίσει και να πει το όχι..
Όπως κι ν έχει αν σε περίπτωση γυρίσει πρόσεξε να εισαι από δω και πέρα εντάξει διότι όπως λες είχε δίκιο η γυναίκα να φύγει άρα μην επαναλαβεις τα λάθοι του παρελθόντος.αν φυσικά θέλεις και τη δική της ευτυχία και δεν νομίζετε μόνο για τη πάρτι σου όπως είπε και πιο πάνω ένα μέλος άλλιος άσε τη γυναίκα στην ησυχία της κι να βρει κάποιον που θ ταιριαζει.
Αν πάλι δεν γυρίσει πρόσεξε στην επόμενη ν μην κάνεις τα ίδια...απτά λάθοι μας μαθαίνουμε

----------


## gilm

δεν το ξερω αυτο δυστυχως

----------


## gilm

> ειναι πολυ κρισιμο το αν εχει η οχι καποια αλλη γνωριμια.
> αν δεν εχει, εχεις ελπιδες, αν εχει, πρεπει να βγει εκεινος σκαρτος, πριν στραφει παλι σε σενα (και αν στραφει).


δεν το ξερω αυτο δυστυχως

----------


## gilm

> Η γνώμη μου είναι. πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση να σκεφτείς καλά το θέμα παιδί (ή παιδιά).
> Αν εσύ δεν θέλεις ή δεν είσαι έτοιμος (έστω αυτή την στιγμή) τότε τα πράγματα θα περιπλακούν και θα σοβαρέψουν στις επερχόμενες δυσκολίες της σχέσης μαζί με παιδιά.
> Και τα παιδιά πρέπει να έρχονται στον κόσμο από γονείς που τα θέλουν και που αγαπιούνται μεταξύ τους.
> Θέλω να πω, το θέμα αυτό μην το αντιμετωπίζεις ως "χατήρι" ή προσφορά στην σύντροφό σου. Διότι θα χρειαστεί την απεριόριστη και ολόψυχη δική σου συμμετοχή, για πάντα, όσο ζεις και υπάρχεις.


εννοειται και δεν το αντιμετοπιζω ετσι , το παιδι πρεπει να το θελουν και οι δυο ,ειναι η συνεχεια τις σχεσης της οικογενειας μας και εννοειται οτι ειμαι ετοιμος χωρις λαθη φυσικα απο την πλευρα μου για αυτο εχω κανει αυτοκριτη στον εαυτο μου και ξερω τη θελω ..το θεμα ειναι να με εμπιστευτει να δει οτι αλλαξα πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν με αγαπα και θελει

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> δεν ειναι το θεμα αυτο το εχω συζητηση και με φιλους δεν νομιζω να την συγκινηση αυτη την στιγμη και λογου χαρακτηρα της και θυμου απογοητευσης δηδ δεν θα τα διαγραψει ολα με ενα μπουκετο λουλουδια


Να στείλεις λουλούδια! Όσο κι αν νομίζεις οτι δεν είναι ρομαντικός τύπος ή οτι δεν συγκινείται με δώρα. Τα λουλούδια είναι μία δήλωση των συναισθημάτων σου. Δεν είπαμε οτι θα τα διαγράψει όλα με ένα μπουκέτο λουλούδια αλλά είναι κάτι! Δεν πιστεύω να τσιγκουνεύεσαι,ε;
Α, να σου πω κιόλας οτι αν είσαι πολύ "σφιχτός" στα οικονομικά αυτό μπορεί να την έχει κουράσει και ξενερώσει απίστευτα. Αν αυτός είναι ένας επιπλέον λόγος που έφυγε, τότε είναι λίγο απίθανο να γυρίσει. Λέω, αν!...

----------


## delmem-190819a

Δε νομίζω πως έφτασαν τυχαία τα πράγματα σ' αυτή την κατάσταση.

Είχες τα ενδιαφέροντά σου αλλά μέσα σ' αυτά δεν ήταν η σύντροφός σου.

Τώρα που είπε να απομακρυνθεί και αντιλήφθηκες πως χάνεις αυτήν που είχες ως δεδομένη, θυμήθηκες πως "σ' ενδιαφέρει". Δε νομίζω πως το ενδιαφέρον σου αφορά τη σύντροφό σου αλλά το στάτους κβο που διαταράσσεται.

Είναι ο εγωισμός με την κακή έννοια.

----------


## savatage

> δεν ειναι το θεμα αυτο το εχω συζητηση και με φιλους δεν νομιζω να την συγκινηση αυτη την στιγμη και λογου χαρακτηρα της και θυμου απογοητευσης δηδ δεν θα τα διαγραψει ολα με ενα μπουκετο λουλουδια


Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να διαγραφει ο,τι εχεις κανει. Τα λουλουδια ειναι απλως μια πιασαρικη κινηση μπας και μπορεσεις να ανοιξεις το δρομο για να της ζητησεις να βρεθειτε και να ζητησεις χιλια συγνωμη και να πεις οσα θελεις να πεις, οτι εχεις μετανιωσει, οτι δε θα επαναλαβεις τα ιδια λαθη κλπ Και αααααν σου δωσει την ευκαιρια, εχεις να περασεις μετα απο πολλες εξετασεις και για πολυ καιρο. 

Συγνωμη, αλλα αν εισαι τοσο δειλος ακομα και στο ενδεχομενο μιας τοσο απλουστατης κινησης, δε θελω να φανταστω ποσο δειλος θα εισαι σε ολα τα αλλα, αυτη η γυναικα θα το ξερει ηδη αυτο... Να ξερεις, οι γυναικες δεν εκτιμαμε τους χεστες, μας επιβαρυνουν.

----------


## gilm

> Να στείλεις λουλούδια! Όσο κι αν νομίζεις οτι δεν είναι ρομαντικός τύπος ή οτι δεν συγκινείται με δώρα. Τα λουλούδια είναι μία δήλωση των συναισθημάτων σου. Δεν είπαμε οτι θα τα διαγράψει όλα με ένα μπουκέτο λουλούδια αλλά είναι κάτι! Δεν πιστεύω να τσιγκουνεύεσαι,ε;
> Α, να σου πω κιόλας οτι αν είσαι πολύ "σφιχτός" στα οικονομικά αυτό μπορεί να την έχει κουράσει και ξενερώσει απίστευτα. Αν αυτός είναι ένας επιπλέον λόγος που έφυγε, τότε είναι λίγο απίθανο να γυρίσει. Λέω, αν!...


σιγουρα συγκινηται μια γυναικα εννοω αυτην την στιγμη αν ειναι η καταληλη εννοω να τα παρει και να μου πει τωρα μου τα εστειλες και μου πει για το διαζυγιο καταλαβενεις τι εννοω ; δεν ξερω αν αυτη η στιγμη ειναι η σωστη οχι εννοειται δεν τσιγκουνευομαι να τις στειλω ολο το ανθωπολειο ,ουτε σφικτος ουτα ανοιχτοχερης κανονικη κατασταση παντα τις επερνα δωρα λουλουδια

----------


## gilm

> Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να διαγραφει ο,τι εχεις κανει. Τα λουλουδια ειναι απλως μια πιασαρικη κινηση μπας και μπορεσεις να ανοιξεις το δρομο για να της ζητησεις να βρεθειτε και να ζητησεις χιλια συγνωμη και να πεις οσα θελεις να πεις, οτι εχεις μετανιωσει, οτι δε θα επαναλαβεις τα ιδια λαθη κλπ Και αααααν σου δωσει την ευκαιρια, εχεις να περασεις μετα απο πολλες εξετασεις και για πολυ καιρο. 
> 
> Συγνωμη, αλλα αν εισαι τοσο δειλος ακομα και στο ενδεχομενο μιας τοσο απλουστατης κινησης, δε θελω να φανταστω ποσο δειλος θα εισαι σε ολα τα αλλα, αυτη η γυναικα θα το ξερει ηδη αυτο... Να ξερεις, οι γυναικες δεν εκτιμαμε τους χεστες, μας επιβαρυνουν.


και δεν ειναι θεμα δειλιας αλλα απορριψης και τοιχου που υπαρχει το ξερω ειμαι ετοιμος να περασω πολλες εξετασεις οπως λες πρωτο και καλυτερο τον ιδιο μου εαυτο αλλα ειμαι συνιδητοποιημενος ξερω τη θελω πρεπει να δει οτι αλλαξα και καταλαβα τα λαθη μου 
δεν ειναι θεμα δειλιας γιατι συζητα καποια γνωμη το θεμα ειναι ποτε να κανω κινηση , αλλα αν ειναι στην διαδικασια αυτη τη στιγμη να με συγχωρεση μηπως θελει χρονο ακομα ,εγω μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη τις ειπα τα λαθη μου κτλ και τις ειπα οτι την αγαπαω αλλα απαντηση οτι δεν με εμπιστευεται , θελει χρονο να βρει τον εαυτο της να δει αν θα τις λειψω

----------


## Remedy

Δες το αντιστροφα.
Τωρα εισαι ετσι κι αλλιως χαμενος.
Κανε οτι περναει απο το χερι σου χωρις να τα κανεις χειροτερα, μηπως κι υπαρχει ελπιδα.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν θα γυρισει επειδη εστειλες ενα δωρακι. Αν το δεχτει ομως, ανοιγει ενας δρομος επικοινωνιας.
Στην συνεχεια της ζητας συναντηση. 
Αν αρνηθει και εισαι καλος στο γραψιμο, στειλε ενα γραμμα η μειλ που θα μεινει κιολας κι οταν ειναι σε νοσταλγια θα το ξαναδιαβαζει. Γραψε τα παντα! Τις ωραιες στιγμες και κυριως, τεραστιο τμήμα αυτοκριτικης σου και πως ονειρευεσαι την συνεχεια της σχεσης σας

----------


## gilm

> Δες το αντιστροφα.
> Τωρα εισαι ετσι κι αλλιως χαμενος.
> Κανε οτι περναει απο το χερι σου χωρις να τα κανεις χειροτερα, μηπως κι υπαρχει ελπιδα.
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν θα γυρισει επειδη εστειλες ενα δωρακι. Αν το δεχτει ομως, ανοιγει ενας δρομος επικοινωνιας.
> Στην συνεχεια της ζητας συναντηση. 
> Αν αρνηθει και εισαι καλος στο γραψιμο, στειλε ενα γραμμα η μειλ που θα μεινει κιολας κι οταν ειναι σε νοσταλγια θα το ξαναδιαβαζει. Γραψε τα παντα! Τις ωραιες στιγμες και κυριως, τεραστιο τμήμα αυτοκριτικης σου και πως ονειρευεσαι την συνεχεια της σχεσης σας


με αυτη την ελπιδα ζω ,ειμαι χαλια σε ψυχολογικη κατασταση , το γραμμα το εχω ετοιμο με τα παντα , πως να το κανω χειροτητα δεν εχει επικοινωνησει καθολου μαζι μου ουτε μην ουτε τιποτα

----------


## Remedy

> με αυτη την ελπιδα ζω ,ειμαι χαλια σε ψυχολογικη κατασταση , το γραμμα το εχω ετοιμο με τα παντα , πως να το κανω χειροτητα δεν εχει επικοινωνησει καθολου μαζι μου ουτε μην ουτε τιποτα


μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου ακομα, εχετε εναν γαμο, ισως το ξανασκεφτει. βρες ευκαιρια για να της δωσεις αυτο το γραμμα κιαι ξαναδιαβασε το. μεγαλωσε το, γινε αναλυτικος στο τι θες να κανετε μαζι και τι θα αλλαξεις αν γυρισει.
ΤΟΝΙΣΕ το ποσο ερωτευμενος εισαΙ
ειναι καλο να μαθει οτι την ποθεις και δεν την θελεις για να μην χασεις την βολη σου.

αυτη θα παρει τον χρονο της.
οταν λεει θελει χρονο, δεν εννοει μια βδομαδα.
δοκιμασε την κινηση προσεγγισης (λουλουδια/δωρο).

----------


## gilm

> μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου ακομα, εχετε εναν γαμο, ισως το ξανασκεφτει. βρες ευκαιρια για να της δωσεις αυτο το γραμμα κιαι ξαναδιαβασε το. μεγαλωσε το, γινε αναλυτικος στο τι θες να κανετε μαζι και τι θα αλλαξεις αν γυρισει.
> ΤΟΝΙΣΕ το ποσο ερωτευμενος εισαΙ
> ειναι καλο να μαθει οτι την ποθεις και δεν την θελεις για να μην χασεις την βολη σου.
> 
> αυτη θα παρει τον χρονο της.
> οταν λεει θελει χρονο, δεν εννοει μια βδομαδα.
> δοκιμασε την κινηση προσεγγισης (λουλουδια/δωρο).


αυτη την ευκαιρια περιμενω αλλα δεν τι παιρνω ,σιγουρα θελει χρονο το καταλαβαινω θα την κανω την κινηση αυτη λουλουδια, το θεμα ειναι και ενα αλλο συμαντικο πως θα εχει αλλαξει λιγο το συναισθημα της σε 1,5 μηνα οταν μου ελεγε φευγοντας μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμη σε αγαπαω σαν αδερφο μου, μην με ακουμπας κτλ επισης δεν ξερω αν εκανα και λαθος που δεν εχω μιλησει με γονεις τις αδερφο της ακομα ,ουτε αυτη με τους γονεις μου εγιναν ολα γρηγορα τα μαζεψε και εφυγε

----------


## savatage

> με αυτη την ελπιδα ζω ,ειμαι χαλια σε ψυχολογικη κατασταση , το γραμμα το εχω ετοιμο με τα παντα , πως να το κανω χειροτητα δεν εχει επικοινωνησει καθολου μαζι μου ουτε μην ουτε τιποτα


Κοινους γνωστους δεν εχετε? Παντρεμενοι ησασταν, δεν εχετε κοινους φιλους, παρεες, κανενα κουνιαδο, κουμπαρο καποιον τελοσπαντων να ρωτησεις αν εχει ξεκινησει καποια αλλη σχεση.
Και κανεναν να μην εχεις, παρε το ρισκο σου, ποσο να περιμενεις ακομα?

----------


## savatage

> αυτη την ευκαιρια περιμενω αλλα δεν τι παιρνω ,σιγουρα θελει χρονο το καταλαβαινω θα την κανω την κινηση αυτη λουλουδια, το θεμα ειναι και ενα αλλο συμαντικο πως θα εχει αλλαξει λιγο το συναισθημα της σε 1,5 μηνα οταν μου ελεγε φευγοντας μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμη *σε αγαπαω σαν αδερφο μου*, μην με ακουμπας κτλ επισης δεν ξερω αν εκανα και λαθος που δεν εχω μιλησει με γονεις τις αδερφο της ακομα ,ουτε αυτη με τους γονεις μου εγιναν ολα γρηγορα τα μαζεψε και εφυγε


Ουπς... με προλαβες.
Ασχημα τα πραγματα, αμα σε βλεπει αδελφικα πλεον... Μπορει ομως να το ειπε και πανω στα νευρα και την απογοητευση της. Αν δε βρεις το θαρρος να της μιλησεις, δε θα μαθεις.

----------


## gilm

> Ουπς... με προλαβες.
> Ασχημα τα πραγματα, αμα σε βλεπει αδελφικα πλεον... Μπορει ομως να το ειπε και πανω στα νευρα και την απογοητευση της. Αν δε βρεις το θαρρος να της μιλησεις, δε θα μαθεις.


μα αυτο το ανεφερα και στο πρωτο μην.δεν ξερω αν θελει να μου μιλησει ακομα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω, σιγουρα ειχε αυτοπεπιθεση ειχε πικρα θυμο , δεν την εριχνε τιποτα τις τελευταιες μερες πριν φυγει και μιλαμε για σχεση 12 χρονια

----------


## savatage

> μα αυτο το ανεφερα και στο πρωτο μην.δεν ξερω αν θελει να μου μιλησει ακομα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω, σιγουρα ειχε αυτοπεπιθεση ειχε πικρα θυμο , δεν την εριχνε τιποτα τις τελευταιες μερες πριν φυγει και μιλαμε για σχεση 12 χρονια


Κανε την κινηση με τα λουλουδια και το γραμμα και μετα ζητα συναντηση.

----------


## gilm

> Κοινους γνωστους δεν εχετε? Παντρεμενοι ησασταν, δεν εχετε κοινους φιλους, παρεες, κανενα κουνιαδο, κουμπαρο καποιον τελοσπαντων να ρωτησεις αν εχει ξεκινησει καποια αλλη σχεση.
> Και κανεναν να μην εχεις, παρε το ρισκο σου, ποσο να περιμενεις ακομα?


εχουμε ο κουμπαρος ειναι οκολλητος μου αλλα κραταει τιπυκες σχεσεις ρωταει μονο αν ειμαι καλα ,και προφανως δεν του λεει κατι και σιγουρα οτι ειναι με αλλον διοτι ξερει θα μου το πει ο κουμπαρος-κολλητος μου απλως καποια στιγμη του ειπε οτι θα παει με την κουμπαρα μπυ για καφε να δει και το καινουργιο σπιτι που μενει μονη αλλα ακομα τιποτα...

----------


## gilm

> Κανε την κινηση με τα λουλουδια και το γραμμα και μετα ζητα συναντηση.


βασικα ελεγα να στειλω πρωτα μην.( αλλα τι να γραψω καλησπερα τι κανεις κτλ τυπικα μετα ;)να ανοιξω μια επικοινωνια και μετα ολα αυτα αλλα με κραταει οτι θελω χρονο και ενα διαστημα δεν θελω να μιλησουμε κτλ

----------


## mila

> Και δεν άφησες καμία διευθυνση??η δεν φροντίσες να το μάθει?


Όχι, δεν άφησα διεύθυνση, ήξερε τη χώρα, την πόλη και την εταιρεία που έπιασα δουλειά. Αλλά είχαμε επικοινωνία εξ αρχής και μου έλεγε ότι θέλει να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, να έρθει, κτλ.

_______________________________




> συμφωνω με το βιολογικο ρολοι κλπ. που λες , για διαζυγιο δεν εχει κανει αιτηση θελει χρονο οπως και εγω τα εχω καταλαβει και θελω και μπορω και ειμαι διατεθημενος να τα αλλαξω πρωτα για τον εαυτο μου και παραλληλα για την συζυγο (πρωην ελπιζω οχι ) αρκει μια ευκαιρια να δει οτι αλλαξα και αυτη τη φορα οχι λογια μονο πραξεις και ειναι ισως πρωτη φορα τα εννοω στην 12χρονη σχεση μας ,
> και εννοειται οτι θελω να αλλαξω να την διεκδικησω παλι να κανουμε παιδι να φτιαξουμε την ζωη μας σε σωστες βασεις τουλαχιστον απο την μερια μου ειμαι διατεθημενος για τα παντα ... το θεμα ειναι οπως ανεφερα παραπονω δεν μου εχει δωσει καποιο σημαδι να κανω καποια κινηση η να πει σε καποιο φιλο κατι..φοβαμαι οτι θα βρω τοιχο δεν ξερω ειμαι χαμενος λιγο σε αυτο
> να σε ρωτησω κατι ποτε επρεπε κατα την γνωμη σου να κανω καποια κινηση προσεγγισης απο τηνν στιγμη που εφυγε απο το σπιτι δηλ μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες πχ η να περασει καποιος χρονος περισσοτερος ;


Αν ήταν οριστική η απόφαση, θα είχε πάει ήδη σε δικηγόρο. 

Θα σου πρότεινα να μην χάνεις καθόλου χρόνο. Και οι δυο εβδομάδες πολύ μου φαίνονται. Δείξε της ότι σου λείπει, ότι νοιάζασαι για αυτήν, ότι θες να αλλάξεις. Μίλα της και εξήγησε της ότι έχεις καταλάβει, ότι έχεις μετανιώσει και να σου δώσει μια ευκαιρία για να αποδείξεις ότι εννοείς αυτά που λες. 

Και μην βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες του τύπου ότι λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς της μπορεί να μην τη βρουν για να της δώσουν τα λουλούδια. Ο άνθρωπος που θα παραδώσει τα λουλούδια πρώτα θα την πάρει τηλ και μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί μαζί της, αν δεν είναι στη διεύθυνση που έδωσες. 
_______________________________




> να σε ρωτησω το διαστημα που εισασταν χωρια αν ησασταν φυσικα ειχατε επαφες ,; τον εβλεπες να αλλαζει ; και αποτι καταλαβαινω ησουν στην διαδεικασια για μια νεα ευκαιρια αφου αλλαξε και τον αγαπουσες ...για μενα δεν ξερω τη συναισθηματα τρεφει περα θυμου μη εμπιστοσυνης κτλ. και τωρα οτι και να κανει ειναι καλυτερα απο οτι ειμασταν τον τελευταιο χρονο αρα δεν εχει μετρο συγκρισης καταλαβενεις τη εννοω


Από την πρώτη στιγμή που έφυγα είχαμε επικοινωνία. Δεν με άφησε ούτε για μια στιγμή, παρόλο που υπήρχαν φορές που τον γείωνα. Βέβαια ήταν λίγο διαφορετική η δική μας περίπτωση, γιατί αντί για "θέλω χρόνο" εγώ είπα "ή αλλάζουμε ή χωρίζουμε" και χάραξα την πορεία που ήθελα να ακολουθήσει αυτή η σχέση. Και έκανε και κινήσεις μόνος του, όπως να στείλει λουλούδια στη δουλειά, να μου πάρει δαχτυλίδι και να μου κάνει 2η πρόταση γάμου, να τα παρατήσει όλα για να έρθει εκεί που ήμουν, κτλ.

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Αυτό που σου είπε, _ότι σε βλέπει σαν αδερφό_... μήπως τα τελευταία χρόνια υπήρχε σεξουαλική αδιαφορία από τη μεριά σου ή τη μεριά της; Ή όλα ήταν καλά σε αυτό το κομμάτι; Ρωτάω γιατί εμάς το σεξουαλικό έπαιξε έναν Χ ρόλο σε πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## gilm

> Όχι, δεν άφησα διεύθυνση, ήξερε τη χώρα, την πόλη και την εταιρεία που έπιασα δουλειά. Αλλά είχαμε επικοινωνία εξ αρχής και μου έλεγε ότι θέλει να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, να έρθει, κτλ.
> 
> _______________________________
> εμεις δεν εχουμε επικοινωνια καθολου ομως εχω να την δω η να μιλησω απο την ημερα που ηρθε να παρει καποια τελευταια πραγματα πριν 10 ημερες και μιλησαμε τιπικα τι κανεις κτλ. ημουν σε αμηχανια και εγω και νομιζω και εκεινη, μακαρι να μου ελεγε και εμενα τετοια πραγματα να μου αφηνε πορτακι
> 
> 
> Αν ήταν οριστική η απόφαση, θα είχε πάει ήδη σε δικηγόρο. 
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα να μην χάνεις καθόλου χρόνο. Και οι δυο εβδομάδες πολύ μου φαίνονται. Δείξε της ότι σου λείπει, ότι νοιάζασαι για αυτήν, ότι θες να αλλάξεις. Μίλα της και εξήγησε της ότι έχεις καταλάβει, ότι έχεις μετανιώσει και να σου δώσει μια ευκαιρία για να αποδείξεις ότι εννοείς αυτά που λες. 
> ...


 σε γενικες γραμμες ηταν καλες αλλα τον τελεταιο καιρο υπηρχαν μια διαφορα απο πιο παλια ηταν επηρεασμενη απο ολη την κατασταση με μενα ,δεν μου ειπε οτι ειχαμε θεμα εκει , αυτο το οτι με βλεπει σαν αδερφο το ειπε οτι τις ειπα σε αγαπαω ειμαι ερωτευμενος ακομα , και εκει απαντησε σε αγαπαω σαν αδερφό μου .

----------


## Remedy

> σε γενικες γραμμες ηταν καλες αλλα τον τελεταιο καιρο υπηρχαν μια διαφορα απο πιο παλια ηταν επηρεασμενη απο ολη την κατασταση με μενα ,δεν μου ειπε οτι ειχαμε θεμα εκει , αυτο το οτι με βλεπει σαν αδερφο το ειπε οτι τις ειπα σε αγαπαω ειμαι ερωτευμενος ακομα , και εκει απαντησε σε αγαπαω σαν αδερφό μου .


Αν αυτη η διαφορα απο παλιότερα, εγινε σχετικα αποτομα κι ενω ηταν ερωτικη απεναντι σου ξαφνικα κατεβασε ρολα και σου ειπε οτι σε βλεπει σαν αδερφο, ειναι σοβαρη ενδειξη οτι γνωρισε καποιον αλλον.

----------


## gilm

> Αν αυτη η διαφορα απο παλιότερα, εγινε σχετικα αποτομα κι ενω ηταν ερωτικη απεναντι σου ξαφνικα κατεβασε ρολα και σου ειπε οτι σε βλεπει σαν αδερφο, ειναι σοβαρη ενδειξη οτι γνωρισε καποιον αλλον.


ειναι λογικο να κατεβασει ρολα οχι οτι δεν καναμε σεξ ,οταν εγω ειχα ρουτινιασει την σχεση δεν ειχε κατεβασει ρολα απογοητευμενη ηταν περρισοτερο ,το οτι σε βλεπω σαν αδερφο μου το ειπε την τελευταια μερα πριν φυγει απο το σπιτι γενικως ηταν ομως επιθετικη και ειχε αυτοπεποιθησει και μου τονιζε τα λαθη μου, ομως ακουσα την ιδια να μου λεει δεν φευγει για αλλον... δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλο

----------


## Remedy

> ειναι λογικο να κατεβασει ρολα οχι οτι δεν καναμε σεξ ,οταν εγω ειχα ρουτινιασει την σχεση δεν ειχε κατεβασει ρολα απογοητευμενη ηταν περρισοτερο ,το οτι σε βλεπω σαν αδερφο μου το ειπε την τελευταια μερα πριν φυγει απο το σπιτι γενικως ηταν ομως επιθετικη και ειχε αυτοπεποιθησει και μου τονιζε τα λαθη μου, ομως ακουσα την ιδια να μου λεει δεν φευγει για αλλον... δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλο


tespa.
ας ελπισουμε να αλλαξει κατι και να το ξανασκεφτει, αλλα ειναι μεγαλης σημασιας, ΑΝ αλλαξει κατι να σε βλεπει ερωτικα. δεν γινεται ΕΙΔΙΚΑ μετα απο τοσο μεγαλο κλονισμο να πας για επανενωση (και μαλιστα για συνεχεια με παιδια κλπ) χωρις να υπαρχει ερωτισμος.
εσυ μην πονοκεφαλιαζεις αλλο. οτι ηταν να σκεφτεις, το σκεφτηκες.
κανε την κινηση σου με οσα λεγαμε κι αν ανταποκριθει, καλως.
αν οχι, δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι απο το να το παρεις αποφαση.

----------


## gilm

> tespa.
> ας ελπισουμε να αλλαξει κατι και να το ξανασκεφτει, αλλα ειναι μεγαλης σημασιας, ΑΝ αλλαξει κατι να σε βλεπει ερωτικα. δεν γινεται ΕΙΔΙΚΑ μετα απο τοσο μεγαλο κλονισμο να πας για επανενωση (και μαλιστα για συνεχεια με παιδια κλπ) χωρις να υπαρχει ερωτισμος.
> εσυ μην πονοκεφαλιαζεις αλλο. οτι ηταν να σκεφτεις, το σκεφτηκες.
> κανε την κινηση σου με οσα λεγαμε κι αν ανταποκριθει, καλως.
> αν οχι, δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι απο το να το παρεις αποφαση.


αυτο ελπιζω να μου δωσει μια ευκαιρια ,εγω την αγαπω ειμαι ερωτευμενος μαζι της δεν το λεω εγωιστικα ,δεν ξερω για τα συναισθηματα της ,μακαρι να γυριζα τον χρονο πισω να τα εσβηνα ολα και να ημουν οπως πρεπει ... θα κανω την κινηση μου αν δεν με προλαβει το διαζυγιο , και το οτι εχει νοικιαση σπιτι ..ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θα προσπαθησω

----------


## gilm

εμαθα απο τον κολλητο μου οτι ηταν η μητερα τις στο νοσοκομειο και αυτη την εβδομαδα και ειπα να στειλω ενα μην για περαστικα απλα χωρις να γραψω μου λειπεις και τετοια η απαντησει της ηταν οτι ολα καλα με την μητερα μου και απαντησα περαστικα και να σαι καλα να προσεχεις και η απαντησει της ηταν οτι "αρκετα νοιαστηκες για μενα φτανει " 
δεν απαντησα μετα, προφανως θελει να κοψει καθε επικοινωνια με μενα δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## Remedy

> εμαθα απο τον κολλητο μου οτι ηταν η μητερα τις στο νοσοκομειο και αυτη την εβδομαδα και ειπα να στειλω ενα μην για περαστικα απλα χωρις να γραψω μου λειπεις και τετοια η απαντησει της ηταν οτι ολα καλα με την μητερα μου και απαντησα περαστικα και να σαι καλα να προσεχεις και η απαντησει της ηταν οτι "αρκετα νοιαστηκες για μενα φτανει " 
> δεν απαντησα μετα, προφανως θελει να κοψει καθε επικοινωνια με μενα δεν ξερω τι να κανω


πολυ απωθητικη η απαντηση της, σου εβαλε παγο δλδ, αλλα παρατηρω, οτι εχει θυμο.
αν απλα φοβοταν μην ανοιξετε παρτιδες, θα ελεγε η μονο για την μανα της και μετα δεν θα απαντουσε, η θα ελεγε ενα τυπικο 'ευχαριστω", η θα ελεγε κατι σαν "ευχαριστω, αλλα μην ξαναστειλεις σε παρακαλω".

το "αρκετα νιαστηκες, φτανει' σημαινει δεν νιαστηκες αρκετα, σημαινει 'τωρα μας θυμηθηκες", σημαινει αρκετα που κρυβουν απωθημενα και θυμο.
μπορει ακομα και να σημαινει "ναι, θυμηθηκες να στειλεις περαστικα για την μανα μου, αλλα εμενα με εχεις γραμμενη".
εγω νομιζω οτι μπορουσες επι τοπου να συνεχισεις την κουβεντα, ηταν καλο πατημα.
μπορουσες να της πεις "παντα νιαζομαι για σενα, αν μονο με αφηνες να σου δειξω ποσο νιαζομαι". κατι τετοιο.

----------


## elisabet

Καλημέρα
Εμένα θυμό μου δείχνει το τελευταίο της μήνυμα! Αν ήταν αδιαφορία θα μπορούσε να μην απαντήσει καν ή να γράψει ένα τυπικό ευχαριστώ.
Ενήλικες άνθρωποι είστε, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνετε τόσο καιρό.
Λες πως έχεις μετανιώσει, την θες πίσω, είσαι ακόμα ερωτευμένος κτλ...ε πώς θα το ξέρει αυτό; Με τηλεπάθεια; Τρώγεσαι τόσο καιρό για το αν θα επικοινωνήσεις ή όχι και τελικά βρήκες την ασθένεια της μητέρας της για να πεις κάτι χωρίς να ρισκάρεις τίποτα.
Αν την θες, ρίσκαρε να τα ακούσεις φίλε μου, να σε απορρίψει και να σε βρίσει, αλλιώς πάρτο απόφαση οτι την έχασες και προχώρα.

Κατά την γνώμη μου στείλτης ένα μειλ/γράμμα κάτι που θα της εξηγείς όλη την συμπεριφορά σου. Πες της ότι τόσο καιρό ήθελες να επικοινωνήσεις αλλά δεν το έκανες γιατί είσαι κότα κι έβρισκες δικαιολογία οτι θες να της αφήσεις χρόνο να σκεφτεί επειδή φοβόσουν την απόρριψη. Εξήγησε όσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορείς όοοολες τις βλακείες που πιστεύεις ότι έκανες, πείσε την για το πώς νιώθεις.

Αν ανταποκριθεί καλώς, αν μετά από αυτό συνεχίζει να μην θέλει να σε ξαναδεί άφησε την ήσυχη.

----------


## elisabet

> πολυ απωθητικη η απαντηση της, σου εβαλε παγο δλδ, αλλα παρατηρω, οτι εχει θυμο.
> αν απλα φοβοταν μην ανοιξετε παρτιδες, θα ελεγε η μονο για την μανα της και μετα δεν θα απαντουσε, η θα ελεγε ενα τυπικο 'ευχαριστω", η θα ελεγε κατι σαν "ευχαριστω, αλλα μην ξαναστειλεις σε παρακαλω".
> 
> το "αρκετα νιαστηκες, φτανει' σημαινει δεν νιαστηκες αρκετα, σημαινει 'τωρα μας θυμηθηκες", σημαινει αρκετα που κρυβουν απωθημενα και θυμο.
> μπορει ακομα και να σημαινει "ναι, θυμηθηκες να στειλεις περαστικα για την μανα μου, αλλα εμενα με εχεις γραμμενη".
> εγω νομιζω οτι μπορουσες επι τοπου να συνεχισεις την κουβεντα, ηταν καλο πατημα.
> μπορουσες να της πεις "παντα νιαζομαι για σενα, αν μονο με αφηνες να σου δειξω ποσο νιαζομαι". κατι τετοιο.


Με πρόλαβες!! Ακριβώς τα ίδια σκεφτήκαμε με αυτό το μνμ!
Εγώ τείνω πιο πολύ πάντως στο "χέστηκες για μένα τόσο καίρο, τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος". Τον πήρε χαμπάρι ότι βρήκε ευκαιρία την ασθένεια της μάνα της γιατί δεν τολμάει να της πει κάτι ευθέως.

----------


## gilm

> πολυ απωθητικη η απαντηση της, σου εβαλε παγο δλδ, αλλα παρατηρω, οτι εχει θυμο.
> αν απλα φοβοταν μην ανοιξετε παρτιδες, θα ελεγε η μονο για την μανα της και μετα δεν θα απαντουσε, η θα ελεγε ενα τυπικο 'ευχαριστω", η θα ελεγε κατι σαν "ευχαριστω, αλλα μην ξαναστειλεις σε παρακαλω".
> 
> το "αρκετα νιαστηκες, φτανει' σημαινει δεν νιαστηκες αρκετα, σημαινει 'τωρα μας θυμηθηκες", σημαινει αρκετα που κρυβουν απωθημενα και θυμο.
> μπορει ακομα και να σημαινει "ναι, θυμηθηκες να στειλεις περαστικα για την μανα μου, αλλα εμενα με εχεις γραμμενη".
> εγω νομιζω οτι μπορουσες επι τοπου να συνεχισεις την κουβεντα, ηταν καλο πατημα.
> μπορουσες να της πεις "παντα νιαζομαι για σενα, αν μονο με αφηνες να σου δειξω ποσο νιαζομαι". κατι τετοιο.


το πρωτο μην που εστειλα ηταν " καλησπερα εμαθα οτι η μητερα σου ειναι στο νοσοκομειο και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα " η απαντηση που ελαβα κατα λεξη ηταν "καλησπερα καλα ειναι δεν ηταν τιποτε " και εγω απαντησα τοτε " τα περαστηκα μου να πανε ολα καλα να βγει απο το νοσοκομειο ,να σαι καλα να προσεχεις" και εκει μου εστειλε " αρκετα νοιαστηκες για μενα φτανει " εστειλα ολοι την συνομιλια για να γινει πιο κατανοητω δεν απαντησα για να μην τα κανω χειρωτερα

----------


## gilm

το αλλο που ειδα στο instagram ανεβαζει διαφορα εικονες- λογια χθες ανεβασε οτι " ολα στην ζωη ειναι γραμμενα ισως γεννηθηκα για σενα " ινστραγραμ δεν εχω αλλα το ειδαν φιλοι μου ,ανοιξα λογαριασμο να το δω το ειδα αλλα δεν την εχω κανει follow γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα με μπλοκαρη , υποθετω οτι παιζει κατι με αλλον, στο facebook εχουμε σελιδες ξεχωριστες αλλα ακομα με εχει φιλο και μας δειχνει παντρεμενους δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι ουτε εχει κατεβασει φωτο αλλα μαλλον με εχει μπλοκαρει να βλεπω τη ανεβαζει γιατι εχω να δω αναρτησει της απο 25 δεκεμβρη υποθεση κανω ,

----------


## Remedy

> Με πρόλαβες!! Ακριβώς τα ίδια σκεφτήκαμε με αυτό το μνμ!
> Εγώ τείνω πιο πολύ πάντως στο "χέστηκες για μένα τόσο καίρο, τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος". Τον πήρε χαμπάρι ότι βρήκε ευκαιρία την ασθένεια της μάνα της γιατί δεν τολμάει να της πει κάτι ευθέως.


ειναι πολυ σωστο point αυτο, εχεις δικιο.
οπως εχουν γινει τα πραγματα, ειναι εκνευριστικο να επικοινωνει με ασχετη αφορμη.

----------


## Remedy

> το αλλο που ειδα στο instagram ανεβαζει διαφορα εικονες- λογια χθες ανεβασε οτι " ολα στην ζωη ειναι γραμμενα ισως γεννηθηκα για σενα " ινστραγραμ δεν εχω αλλα το ειδαν φιλοι μου ,ανοιξα λογαριασμο να το δω το ειδα αλλα δεν την εχω κανει follow γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα με μπλοκαρη , υποθετω οτι παιζει κατι με αλλον, στο facebook εχουμε σελιδες ξεχωριστες αλλα ακομα με εχει φιλο και μας δειχνει παντρεμενους δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι ουτε εχει κατεβασει φωτο αλλα μαλλον με εχει μπλοκαρει να βλεπω τη ανεβαζει γιατι εχω να δω αναρτησει της απο 25 δεκεμβρη υποθεση κανω ,


αν βγαζεις συμπερασματα απο το αν δειχνει στο φμ παντρεμενη, εισαι πολυ μακρια απο το να ξερεις τι συμβαινει...
ασε τα φβ, και κανε μια σωστη κινηση η παραιτησου.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και μην μπεις στο ινστα γκραμ.

----------


## gilm

> αν βγαζεις συμπερασματα απο το αν δειχνει στο φμ παντρεμενη, εισαι πολυ μακρια απο το να ξερεις τι συμβαινει...
> ασε τα φβ, και κανε μια σωστη κινηση η παραιτησου.
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και μην μπεις στο ινστα γκραμ.


σημερα μιλησα με τον φιλο μου και μου ειπε οτι εχει ενα θεμα με το αμαξι της και χρειαζεται φτιαξιμω λογο ειναι μηχανικος χθες που μιλησανε του ειπε οτι της εστειλα μην. και του ειπε ακριβως τη μου απαντησε στο μην τωρα θα δουμε θα τις μιλησει φιλικα φυσικα οσο μπορει του λεει οτι πρεπει να μαθω δλδ δεν θα του πει οτι ειναι με καποιον αλλο μπορει να του πει πχ μην με ξαναενοχλησει ο φιλος σου ,οτι πες του οτι ειμαι με αλλον κλπ , θα δουμε .. παντως την παρασκευη ποπυ μιλησε με τον φιλο μας και κουμπαρο ρωτησε τι κανω κτλ και ειπε οτι δεν τις εχω στειλει μην η τηλ. ε και που τις εστειλα το Σαββατο μου τα εχωσε στο τελος οπως ειπα και παραπανω

----------


## elisabet

Πάντως εγώ αν ήμουν τόσα χρόνια με έναν άνθρωπο και έκανε αυτές τις κινήσεις θα σκεφτόμουν : Τι χέστης που είναι!!!
Θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ξενερωτικό και εκνευριστικό και θα τον έριχνε ακόμα περισσότερο στα μάτια μου από το να μην έκανε τίποτα καθόλου.
Νομίζεις πως είναι χαζή και δεν ξέρει ότι ο φίλος σου θα ρθει και θα στα πει; Νομίζεις ότι είναι χαζή και δεν κατάλαβε γιατί σε έπιασε ο πόνος για την μάνα της; Απλά πέφτεις περισσότερο στα μάτια της!
Ο, τι είναι να κάνεις, πάρε την ευθύνη και το ρίσκο και κάντο μόνος σου χωρίς μεσάζοντες. Συγγνώμη αλλά φέρεσαι σα να μην έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα ότι την χάνεις. Αν δεν την έχασες ήδη δηλαδή. Και η μόνη σου έννοια είναι να μην ρίξεις τα μούτρα σου. Η συμπεριφορά σου είναι άκρως εγωιστική. Κάθεσαι και κάνεις σενάρια και υποθέσεις, βάζεις μεσάζοντες, βρίσκεις ευκαιρίες κι όλα αυτά για να μην ρισκάρεις να φας την χυλόπιτα ολόκληρη. Αν όντως είχες καταλάβει τα λάθη σου στη σχέση σας και δεν ήταν εγωιστικό το θέμα οτι την έχασες, θα χες γυρίσει τον κόσμο ανάποδα τώρα για να την βρεις.

----------


## Remedy

> το πρωτο μην που εστειλα ηταν " καλησπερα εμαθα οτι η μητερα σου ειναι στο νοσοκομειο και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα " η απαντηση που ελαβα κατα λεξη ηταν "καλησπερα καλα ειναι δεν ηταν τιποτε " και εγω απαντησα τοτε " τα περαστηκα μου να πανε ολα καλα να βγει απο το νοσοκομειο ,να σαι καλα να προσεχεις" και εκει μου εστειλε " αρκετα νοιαστηκες για μενα φτανει " εστειλα ολοι την συνομιλια για να γινει πιο κατανοητω δεν απαντησα για να μην τα κανω χειρωτερα


τα εκανες ηδη χειροτερα.
εχει πολυ δικιο η ελισαββετ που ειπε οτι με τετοιο θεμα αναμεσα σας, εσυ βρηκες παραπλευρη αφορμη για να πεις "ενα γεια".
δεν ειναισ τιγμη να πεις ενα γεια.
ειναι στιγμη να πας ΘΑΡΡΑΛΕΑ και να αναλαβεις ξανα τις ευθυνες, να πεις ποσο την θελεις, τι σκοπευεις ν αλλαξεις.
με αυτα που της ειπες, φερθηκες σαν τυχαιος συγγενης" ολα καλα με την μητερα? ωραια, χαιρομαι, αντε καλη ζωη να χεις κι εσυ".
μπορει να εκνευριστηκε και μονο που επικοινωνησες γι αυτον τον λογο, μπορει και να εκνευριστηκε επειδη στα εχει μαζεμενα.
παντως ειναι εκνευρισμενη και η σταση σου δεν βοηθαει...

----------


## Remedy

> σημερα μιλησα με τον φιλο μου και μου ειπε οτι εχει ενα θεμα με το αμαξι της και χρειαζεται φτιαξιμω λογο ειναι μηχανικος χθες που μιλησανε του ειπε οτι της εστειλα μην. και του ειπε ακριβως τη μου απαντησε στο μην τωρα θα δουμε θα τις μιλησει φιλικα φυσικα οσο μπορει του λεει οτι πρεπει να μαθω δλδ δεν θα του πει οτι ειναι με καποιον αλλο μπορει να του πει πχ μην με ξαναενοχλησει ο φιλος σου ,οτι πες του οτι ειμαι με αλλον κλπ , θα δουμε .. παντως την παρασκευη ποπυ μιλησε με τον φιλο μας και κουμπαρο* ρωτησε τι κανω κτλ και ειπε οτι δεν τις εχω στειλει μην η τηλ. ε και που τις εστειλα το Σαββατο μου τα εχωσε στο τελος οπως ειπα και παραπανω*


μα καλα σου εκανε.
εδω ΧΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ. ΧΑΛΑΕΙ Ο ΓΑΜΟς ΣΑΣ.
κι εσυ πιανεσαι απο την αρρωστια της μαμας και βαζεις μεσαζοντες να την ρωτανε αν σε σκεφτεται.
με συγχωρεις, πολυ ανωριμη η συμπεριφορα σου.
μια γυναικα, θελει ανδρα διπλα της, να αναλαμβανει ευθιυνες και να βγαινει μπροστα.
εσυ, ακομα και τωρα που φτασαε στον γκρεμο, ΚΡΥΒΕΣΑΙ.
σκεψου το.

----------


## gilm

> τα εκανες ηδη χειροτερα.
> εχει πολυ δικιο η ελισαββετ που ειπε οτι με τετοιο θεμα αναμεσα σας, εσυ βρηκες παραπλευρη αφορμη για να πεις "ενα γεια".
> δεν ειναισ τιγμη να πεις ενα γεια.
> ειναι στιγμη να πας ΘΑΡΡΑΛΕΑ και να αναλαβεις ξανα τις ευθυνες, να πεις ποσο την θελεις, τι σκοπευεις ν αλλαξεις.
> με αυτα που της ειπες, φερθηκες σαν τυχαιος συγγενης" ολα καλα με την μητερα? ωραια, χαιρομαι, αντε καλη ζωη να χεις κι εσυ".
> μπορει να εκνευριστηκε και μονο που επικοινωνησες γι αυτον τον λογο, μπορει και να εκνευριστηκε επειδη στα εχει μαζεμενα.
> παντως ειναι εκνευρισμενη και η σταση σου δεν βοηθαει...


η ειναι με καποιον αλλων και μου το δειχνει με τροπο

----------


## gilm

> μα καλα σου εκανε.
> εδω ΧΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ. ΧΑΛΑΕΙ Ο ΓΑΜΟς ΣΑΣ.
> κι εσυ πιανεσαι απο την αρρωστια της μαμας και βαζεις μεσαζοντες να την ρωτανε αν σε σκεφτεται.
> με συγχωρεις, πολυ ανωριμη η συμπεριφορα σου.
> μια γυναικα, θελει ανδρα διπλα της, να αναλαμβανει ευθιυνες και να βγαινει μπροστα.
> εσυ, ακομα και τωρα που φτασαε στον γκρεμο, ΚΡΥΒΕΣΑΙ.
> σκεψου το.


εγω το μην το εξελαβα οτι μην με ενοχλεις αλλο , δεν νομιζω οτι μου αφηνει περιθωριο να την επαναπροσεγγισω με το μην και δευτερον ανδρα μπορει να εχει καινουργιο πως θα με εμπιστευτει φεριπειν σε 1,5 μηνα ; εκτος αυτου νομιζω ξερει τα συναισθηματα μου μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη τις τα ελεγα δεχομενος ταλαθη μου φυσικα ,αφου τα ξερει οτι κοβω φλεβες δεν επρεπε να μου αφησει καποιο πορτακι ;

----------


## Remedy

> εγω το μην το εξελαβα οτι μην με ενοχλεις αλλο , δεν νομιζω οτι μου αφηνει περιθωριο να την επαναπροσεγγισω με το μην και δευτερον ανδρα μπορει να εχει καινουργιο πως θα με εμπιστευτει φεριπειν σε 1,5 μηνα ; εκτος αυτου νομιζω ξερει τα συναισθηματα μου μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη τις τα ελεγα δεχομενος ταλαθη μου φυσικα ,αφου τα ξερει οτι κοβω φλεβες δεν επρεπε να μου αφησει καποιο πορτακι ;


κανεις υποθεσεις, που δεν ισχυουν, επειδη σε ενθαρυνουν να μην παρεςι πρωτοβουλιες.
ΟΧΙ, δεν ξερει τα συναισθηματα σου εφοσον σου λεει "αρκετα νιαστηκες". το αρκετα νιαστηκες σημαινει οτι θεωρει οτι ησουν αδιαφορος ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ.
μ[πορεις να βρισκεις 1000 δικαιολογιες για να μην παρεις πρωτοβλυλιες, αλλα να ξερεις οτι συνεχιζεις να φερνεις προβληματα αντι για λυσεις σε αυτη την σχεση.
και γνωριμια να εχει, δεν σημαινει τπτ αν εσυ αλλαξεις και την διεκδικησεις σνα ανδρας.
αυτο που σιγουρα δεν θα φερει κανενα αποτελεσμα, ειναι το να κρυβεσαι και να αρκεισαι σε υποθεσεις.

----------


## gilm

συμφωνω σε ολα και αυτο θα κανω και ευχαριστω για βοηθεια σας ,αλλα δεν ανεβαζεις στο ινσταγραμ " " ολα στην ζωη ειναι γραμμενα ισως γεννηθηκα για σενα " 90% ειναι για καποιον αλλο και περιμενεις απο τον αντρα σου να κανει κινηση...ξερεις τι με κραταει ειλικρινα οτι κραταει αυτη την σταση να περασουν οι μερες και να μου πει για το διαζυγιο και αυτο σημαινουν οτι τελειωνουν ολα και δεν με αγαπαει δεν θελει να με ακουμπησει ισως και να δει και μην ξεχνας την προηγουμε πεμπτη ηρθε και πηρε τα τελευταια πραγματα και ειμασταν σαν 2 φιλοι πηρα παγο και επισημα ετσι

----------


## elisabet

Αφού πιστεύεις πως δεν σου αφήνει περιθώριο να την επαναπροσεγγίσεις τι το παλεύεις και δεν την αφήνεις στην ησυχία της την κοπέλα; Τι σε νοιάζει αν βρήκε άλλον;

Δηλαδή εσύ τώρα θες να μας πείσεις ότι δεν την προσεγγίζεις γιατί θες να μην την ενοχλείς, να της αφήσεις τον χρόνο να σκεφτεί και να αποφασίσει μόνη της ενώ εσύ θεωρείς από την πλευρά σου οτι έχεις καθαρή την συνείδηση σου πως την θες και έκανες ο, τι περνάει από το χέρι σου για να την διεκδικήσεις; Κάνει ΜΠΑΜ ότι το μόνο που φοβάσαι είναι να μην βρήκε άλλον. Μάλλον μέσα σου ελπίζεις πως αν δεν βρήκε άλλον, θα είναι ένα καπρίτσιο που θα της περάσει γρήγορα και θα επιστρέψει σε σένα. Σου χω νέα : Κι άλλον να μην βρήκε, θα τον βρει σύντομα!!! Και θα έχεις όλη την ευθύνη για αυτό γιατί δεν έκανες τίποτα για να την ξανακερδίσεις. Δεν πήρες κανένα ρίσκο, δεν έριξες τα μούτρα σου, δεν έδειξες να κατάλαβες και να μετάνιωσες, δεν άλλαξες στο παραμικρό από όσα σε κατηγορούσε ότι είσαι. Για αδιαφορία σε κατηγόρησε φεύγοντας, αδιαφορία συνεχίζεις και δείχνεις. ¨Οσο αφήνεις τον καιρό να περνάει έτσι της επιβεβαιώνεις ότι πήρε την σωστή απόφαση που σε άφησε.

----------


## gilm

> Αφού πιστεύεις πως δεν σου αφήνει περιθώριο να την επαναπροσεγγίσεις τι το παλεύεις και δεν την αφήνεις στην ησυχία της την κοπέλα; Τι σε νοιάζει αν βρήκε άλλον;
> 
> Δηλαδή εσύ τώρα θες να μας πείσεις ότι δεν την προσεγγίζεις γιατί θες να μην την ενοχλείς, να της αφήσεις τον χρόνο να σκεφτεί και να αποφασίσει μόνη της ενώ εσύ θεωρείς από την πλευρά σου οτι έχεις καθαρή την συνείδηση σου πως την θες και έκανες ο, τι περνάει από το χέρι σου για να την διεκδικήσεις; Κάνει ΜΠΑΜ ότι το μόνο που φοβάσαι είναι να μην βρήκε άλλον. Μάλλον μέσα σου ελπίζεις πως αν δεν βρήκε άλλον, θα είναι ένα καπρίτσιο που θα της περάσει γρήγορα και θα επιστρέψει σε σένα. Σου χω νέα : Κι άλλον να μην βρήκε, θα τον βρει σύντομα!!! Και θα έχεις όλη την ευθύνη για αυτό γιατί δεν έκανες τίποτα για να την ξανακερδίσεις. Δεν πήρες κανένα ρίσκο, δεν έριξες τα μούτρα σου, δεν έδειξες να κατάλαβες και να μετάνιωσες, δεν άλλαξες στο παραμικρό από όσα σε κατηγορούσε ότι είσαι. Για αδιαφορία σε κατηγόρησε φεύγοντας, αδιαφορία συνεχίζεις και δείχνεις. ¨Οσο αφήνεις τον καιρό να περνάει έτσι της επιβεβαιώνεις ότι πήρε την σωστή απόφαση που σε άφησε.


συμφωνω σε ολα απολυτα πρεπει να το κανω ετσι και αλλιως χαμενος ειμαι πρεπει να την διεκδικησω οπως στην αρχη τις γνωριμιας μας

----------


## elisabet

> συμφωνω σε ολα απολυτα πρεπει να το κανω ετσι και αλλιως χαμενος ειμαι πρεπει να την διεκδικησω οπως στην αρχη τις γνωριμιας μας


¨Αντε μπράβο, επιτέλους!!
Στασου και λίγο στο ύψος των περιστάσεων.

Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να στα ψάλλει και να σε απορρίψει. Οκ, θα ζήσεις.

----------


## savatage

Ολο συμφωνεις... αλλα απο τον καναπε, μονο την επιβεβαιωνεις.

----------


## gilm

το γραμμα το εχω ετοιμο θα το διορθωσω λιγο και θα το στειλω και πιστευω να μην φαω ακυρο δεν ειναι η πιθανοτητες μαζι μου αλλα θα δεν πρεπει να πεσω αμαχητι

----------


## savatage

Ε στειλτο το ρημαδι και ο,τι γινει! Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## gilm

ευχαριστω και θα ενημερωσω και αν σας κουρασα σορρυ

----------


## Xfactor

φιλε εγω τα ελεγα ότι εχει αγορι......κανε την τελευταια κινηση σου και μετα παρατα την αμα δεν την αποδεκτει...

----------


## Remedy

> ευχαριστω και θα ενημερωσω και αν σας κουρασα σορρυ


δεν μας κουρασες βρε γκιλμ.
αλλα εδειχνες οτι κινεισαι στα ιδια μονοπατια συμπεριφορας, που την εδιωξαν.
γι αυτο σου λεμε ολοι τα ιδια.

----------


## Gorginos

Gilm πάρε με επειγόντως σε αυτό το νούμερο. 6947173197.

----------


## Paylos

Μην κάνεις τίποτα φίλε μου, οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα κάνεις για να την πλησιάσεις θα την ξενερώσει αφάνταστα. Απλώς περίμενε και αν σε θέλει θα επιστρέψει. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό δούλεψε λίγο με τον εαυτό σου εάν πραγματικά την θέλεις και 'συ και δεν συμπεριφέρεσαι έτσι από την αγωνία σου ότι θα μείνεις .... απλά μόνος!

----------

